# Simple, But Helpful Mod To Faceplate



## Cobra (Jun 16, 2015)

After messing around to get pieces attached to the faceplate via the existing slots, I made the following modification to it.
5/16 tapped holes to bolt clamps, parts, or weights.
Makes life way easier.  don't know why I didn't do it before.
Jim


----------



## brino (Jun 16, 2015)

Simple and inexpensive upgrade, but it looks super-useful....

Thanks for posting!

-brino


----------



## newbydave (Jun 16, 2015)

Cobra said:


> After messing around to get pieces attached to the faceplate via the existing slots, I made the following modification to it.
> 5/16 tapped holes to bolt clamps, parts, or weights.
> Makes life way easier.  don't know why I didn't do it before.
> Jim
> ...


Too old soon, too late smart.


----------

